# Northern lights over Maine



## runnah (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice lights turn a boring pond into something amazing.

I went a couple different ways with the processing.





K52A6960 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A6970 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A6959 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## runnah (Sep 14, 2014)

Crap can't post via phone anymore.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 14, 2014)

I promised you a "winner" rating, and you got it, for the first image.  The second one looks a little muted, but I'm thinking that's because the aurora wasn't as strong.  In all images, you can clearly see the Big Dipper on the left, and Capella (Alpha Auriga) just above the horizon at center right.  The reflections in the pond, silhouetting the trees along the back, really make this image.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice shots. Agreed, the reflections really are nice to see. How close to real is this color? Not that it matters, just wondering


----------



## runnah (Sep 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Nice shots. Agreed, the reflections really are nice to see. How close to real is this color? Not that it matters, just wondering



Spot on. Boosted a bit to make it pop against the surrounding.

I was surprised how much more colorful it was after 30 seconds. I attached a cell phone shot if my LCD.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome photos !!  I love the colors and everything else as mentioned.
Hopefully someday I can venture elsewhere to get shots like this.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 14, 2014)

envy


----------



## a_auger (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome pic! Love the first one!


----------



## annamaria (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice shot


----------



## baturn (Sep 14, 2014)

Beautiful! Especially the first. Couldn't find a vantage point within a reasonable distance of home, so got nothin'.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 14, 2014)

Love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desi (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow....nice shot.  Would love to see that in person some day.

I usually see aurora shots with green.  How often do you see other colors.  Is that purple and violet unusual?


----------



## runnah (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks all.

I thought they am were mostly green also but from all the photos I've seen from around me all that the purple tint.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 14, 2014)

The green is from oxygen atoms being pushed around in the lower atmosphere.  Red comes from oxygen being stimulated higher up.  Neutral nitrogen produces red/purple, and ionic nitrogen is blue.  So the colours depend on how much radiation is penetrating into the atmosphere and stimulating the various atomic species.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

Very very very nice. You should be proud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 14, 2014)

runnah said:


> Spot on. Boosted a bit to make it pop against the surrounding.
> 
> I was surprised how much more colorful it was after 30 seconds. I attached a cell phone shot if my LCD.



Nice! 

Where a bouts in Maine? There is a good chance I'll be in Maine in the next few weeks. 

On a similar note, I'm in Oregon now and they mentioned being able to see the Aura lights but no luck yet. I'm going to try again tonight and see what happens.


----------



## runnah (Sep 15, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where a bouts in Maine? There is a good chance I'll be in Maine in the next few weeks.
> 
> On a similar note, I'm in Oregon now and they mentioned being able to see the Aura lights but no luck yet. I'm going to try again tonight and see what happens.



Thanks all.

This was in a small town in between Waterville and Bangor.


----------



## pthrift (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice set sir


----------

